# Salary expectations



## Dubaibhoy (May 19, 2013)

Hi there I am down too a second interview for a sales managers position based out of Dubai to run their Middle East, what would be my salary expectations for this type of role? It's a British company who I will hopefully be working for? Selling power distribution.


----------



## turbinedude (Jan 25, 2013)

Dubaibhoy said:


> Hi there I am down too a second interview for a sales managers position based out of Dubai to run their Middle East, what would be my salary expectations for this type of role? It's a British company who I will hopefully be working for? Selling power distribution.


If you have the following fit then all incl (exluding childrens fee and bonus) 70KAED per month
=age 40-45
- cowkr exp 15-17 yrs
multinational firm


----------

